
Are Rainbows Holograms? - peter_d_sherman
https://www.physicsforums.com/threads/are-rainbows-holograms.988731/
======
peter_d_sherman
>"A rainbow has many properties associated with holograms.

Is the effect of rainbows in clouds essentially holographic?

[...]

 _o Like a hologram, a rainbow is composed of countless nearly identical
sources of coherent light, reflected and refracted off water droplets.

o Like a hologram, a wavefront emerges from the cloud of rain droplets, but
what you see are not the individual droplets but a whole image which depends
on your relationship to the light source and the cloud. When you move, the
rainbow moves.

o Like a hologram, a given point in the cloud (or a given point on the
holographic film) doesn't correspond to a particular part of the rainbow (or
the object being holographed). For instance, depending on your perspective, a
given region in space may appear red or violet._"

